# Combat Breathing



## OULobo (Jan 31, 2005)

I wanted to ask if anyone has any information on "combat breathing". I have heard it is becoming standard training for spec ops groups, and I wanted to see what the purpose and basic explation is or better yet if anyone has any experience in using it. From what I gather it is a body stress release technique.


----------



## Tgace (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=260524&postcount=2


----------



## still learning (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello, Hard breathing is not good but a natural thing our body does when it is work hard. Most of the common ways we are taught is to breath a little slower and deeper,to catch the breath.

 Does anyone know what is the proper way to breath when we are tired out? What is the best way to catch your breath? One thing runners do after a hard run is put there hands on the hips naturally and breath slower,walking around. (hands on the hips open the lungs). .....Aloha...any suggestions,ideas?


----------



## Autocrat (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, you can do the standard breathing in through the nose, hold for a second or two, then breathe out through the mouth, (tongue should be high, the tip against the back of the upper front teeth).  Make the in drawn breathe slow and steady, the out going can be a bit faster... in for two seconds, pause for 1-2 seconds, out in one second, or increase these by a second or two each.  this helps regulate oxygene to the blood, prevents hyperventalation and introduction of too much adrenalin and helps prevent panic.
For actual impact breathing, you have two methods... the first is to breath out hard and fast when being hit, blocking or striking.... short sharp breath in, sharper and harder out.............OR...........you can breath in as you block/parry/deflect - slow and steady, and exhale sharply as you attack.... this helps the muscles work more efficiently, (along the lines of kia!).
If injured/wounded/winded.....breathe out as much as possible, right from the gut... once you feel like you can't breath out any more, take a short, slow breathe in, then out hard, then breath in for longer.... do thise three or four times, each getting longer and taking in more air.... by the fourth time, you should be breathing normally!
If suffering a stitch in the gut, back or other such place, breathe out while the area is relaxed, then tense it as much as possible whilst not breathing, then loosen the muscle and breath in gently... repeat the process a second time, breathing out more, holding for longer, then breathing in for more air.... if needed, do it a third time as fast as possible!  Out hard, tense hard, relax and in hard!   This should cause oxygen to reach the location needed, alongside additional blood to help wash away the acid and carbon dioxide build up.

Is that the sort of thing you are after?


----------



## Paul Genge (Feb 1, 2005)

Systema as taught by Michael Ryabko and his students has a large emphasis on breathing and it's uses in combat.  

Basic points are as follows.

1/  Breath in through the nose and out through the mouth.  The mouth should be 'O' shaped for this.

2/  Breathing proceeds the movement slightly and continues smoothley through it.

3/  The harder something is physically the shorter and sharper the out breath should be.

4/ Concentrate on the out breath.  The body will work out how much air it needs to breath in and will provide it.  If you concentrate on the in breath it can cause hyper-ventilation.

5/  When presure in your body is increased by either being hit or falling on the floor breath out.

6/  Sharp out breaths can be used to disipate pain.

This is a massive subject.  I have some more on my site, but it only scrapes the surfice.

Paul Genge
http://www.russianmartialart.org.uk


----------



## Bod (Feb 2, 2005)

I breath in and out through the nose. This is due to doing judo without a gum shield. Getting banged in the gob is slightly more pleasant with the tongue in and the mouth closed.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 2, 2005)

Not real sure of the answere you asked for but I would think the best thing to do is to keep breathing not forget to and hold you breath


----------



## sdizier (Feb 21, 2005)

Combative breathing is a method of breathing which involves a very quick inhale through the nose and an exhale only after your defence is done. This will benefit you in two ways. 


1. It keeps air in the lungs which will act as a "protective cushion" if you where to get hit in the body. 


2. Inhaling will naturally slow your reflexes so in combative breathing this is done very quickly so to avoid any lose of speed and reflexes.


sdizier


----------



## Jerry (Feb 22, 2005)

> Does anyone know what is the proper way to breath when we are tired out?


That would depend, among other things, on "which tired".

There are a lot of ways to breathe, and they do a lot of different things; from the boxer tensing a short exhale when hitting, though Systema's dropping/rising, to Tibet's Golden Gorillia breaths.

My apologies for not offering a specific answer, but I don't think I'm up for the essay that would touch on it. What I can tell you is that deep breathing helps add oxygen, and rapid breathing (such as hyperventelating) helps remove waste. I think one reason that people hyperventelate unsuccessfully during a high-workload, is that most people hyperventelate with shallow breaths. If you are short on air, breathe deeper; if you are tingly, breathe slower (particularly less exhalation), that's a sign your blood PH is off.


----------

